# Casual but serious language exchange



## langexch2011 (Feb 3, 2011)

Hi everyone. I'm a 38 y/o Japanese female.
I seek someone who can help me with my poor English, mainly business writing in English.I can help with your Japanese. My English gets a lot of rusty here. I really want to shake it off.
Looking forward to hearing from you


----------

